# Lady of Mann's visit to Belfast 1971



## TheTurfBurner (Oct 30, 2008)

The 1930 built IoMSPCo Lady of Mann did a day-trip from Belfast to Douglas in 1971 (she was withdrawn in August 1971 and scrapped the following year). If anybody has the exact date of this trip, it will be much appreciated.


----------

